# Kylie Rae has been released from AEW



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168022045655019520




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Wow. I wonder what the reason was.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if she simply didn't like being in the international spotlight.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Alexander_G said:


> Wow. I wonder what the reason was.


Its pretty obvious to me. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That's a shame. She had the potential to be great.

I hope whatever she’s going through, she’s doing OK.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Its pretty obvious to me.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Share?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck that sucks. Seemed like she was one of their top potential picks to make it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That was fast


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Is she leaving wrestling?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I hope she's alright, but the gimmick won't be missed.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Wasn't WWE scouting her last year, btw? I know Booker T puts her over all the time.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

The whole AEW female is total trash and she is not good either. No big loss for AEW but I wish her the best.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

really??? Wow. I thought she was in good shape to be one of the pushed women on the roster.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> Share?


These are rumors so take them with a pinch of salt, that it's injury related that she supposedly has the same injury as Paige has. That she's given up wrestling. 

Such a shame as she had a ton of potential to be a big star. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

looper007 said:


> These are rumors so take them with a pinch of salt, that it's injury related that she supposedly has the same injury as Paige has. That she's given up wrestling.
> 
> Such a shame as she had a ton of potential to be a big star. My heart goes out to her.


I think if she had an injury they wouldn't be private about it. I remember reading rumours about her getting pregned and sadly losing the baby, which honestly would fit better with all the mystery surrounding her, but like I said, they are rumours, nothing confirmed


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Never heard of her. Sign Tessa. Impact will probably trade her for a slice of pizza.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That's a shame, she could have been pretty good I think

I'm not really sure what it was, although I've heard either it was some serious injury, or something related to mental health. Regardless of what it may be, I wish the best for her and I hope she is doing okay.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Upstart474 said:


> The whole AEW female is total trash and she is not good either. No big loss for AEW but I wish her the best.


Most. Not all. Give me Shida over Becky.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Most. Not all. Give me Shida over Becky.


In fact WTF does he mean "the whole"? Got to be kidding me. There's a lot of extremely talented female talent over there, and they aren't just Japanese either.

Kylie would have been top 5 among them easily.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I think if she had an injury they wouldn't be private about it. I remember reading rumours about her getting pregned and sadly losing the baby, which honestly would fit better with all the mystery surrounding her, but like I said, they are rumours, nothing confirmed


We're all in the dark right now, I be surprised if it's to join another company seen as she was going to be a focus of the women's division in AEW. I doubt she would get a better spot anywhere else. 

If it's a injury, maybe it's something she doesn't want out there and wants it kept private right now. Maybe she's not emotionally able yet to discuss it. I hope it hasn't anything to do with losing a baby, that be awful. I hear it's a spinal injury but the guy who said it has retracted it. So god knows really. All up in the air.

Maybe it's just a case of someone just wanting to do something different. We don't and probably won't know the real truth, but I wish her the best and hope she finds happiness in whatever she does.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kylie was a better 'Bayley' character TBH. I liked her.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

looper007 said:


> These are rumors so take them with a pinch of salt, that it's injury related that she supposedly has the same injury as Paige has. That she's given up wrestling.
> 
> Such a shame as she had a ton of potential to be a big star. My heart goes out to her.


I just found out she took her Twitter down. All I can gather is people said she had a major medical issue to deal with. But I could've sworn I saw her working an indie match only a couple weeks ago, maybe it was taped some time back though.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Sad news. I've been watching her for the past few years. She's a great talent. Was so looking forward to seeing her in AEW.

She went dark after her "medical issue". Closing/deleting her twitter and not posting on her IG anymore.

Hope she's alright.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> I just found out she took her Twitter down. All I can gather is people said she had a major medical issue to deal with. But I could've sworn I saw her working an indie match only a couple weeks ago, maybe it was taped some time back though.


She only posted once before she took it down as well. Went AWOL on Twitter. Something must have been up seen as she didn't appear on another AEW PPV after DON, I assume she would have been on one of the shows. I'm guessing it's a injury that's clearly is preventing her from wrestling. She seemed over the moon when she was signed to AEW and when she appeared on DON. She cancelled a few indie events and then went AWOL on social media.Must be from before she wrestled on DON.


----------



## Serthhi (Apr 19, 2017)

I just hope she's okay. Looks like she's completely gone ghost on social media.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is Kylie Rae the wannabee Bayley?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> is Kylie Rae the wannabee Bayley?


No. And for god sakes have some perspective; Bayley doesn't do the airhead schtick anymore, this isn't 2016 and she knows she's a grownup now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I heard she retired due to a medical issue.

Incredibly sad if true as I thought she was a pretty good talent and definitely one who they really could have moulded their womens divison around. I wish her the best with whatever she does in the future.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I figured since she came from Booker T's fed that he convinced her to go to NXT. I would like that to be true instead of a medical issue.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I fully expect her to go to WWE.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Hopefully she's okay ❤


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Alexander_G said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > is Kylie Rae the wannabee Bayley?
> ...


Her gimmick was very similar to the one Bayley got super over in 2014-15 hence why people would continue associating the two.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Most. Not all. Give me Shida over Becky.


You would pick a nobody in terms Shida over probably the most popular in the industry. Shida goes not have cross over ability regardless what promotion she works for and can't hold candle compared to other Japanese wrestlers like Auska, IO Shirai, and Kari. I would pick everyone I mentioned over Shida and Bayley want to be Kylie.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Upstart474 said:


> You would pick a nobody in terms Shida over probably the most popular in the industry. Shida goes not have cross over ability regardless what promotion she works for and can't hold candle compared to other Japanese wrestlers like Auska, IO Shirai, and Kari. I would pick everyone I mentioned over Shida and Bayley want to be Kylie.


You said trash, like they can't wrestle. I said Shida is a better wrestler than Becky. You disagree?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Upstart474 said:


> You would pick a nobody in terms Shida over probably the most popular in the industry. Shida goes not have cross over ability regardless what promotion she works for and can't hold candle compared to other Japanese wrestlers like Auska, IO Shirai, and Kari. I would pick everyone I mentioned over Shida and Bayley want to be Kylie.


What a terrible take.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You said trash, like they can't wrestle. I said Shida is a better wrestler than Becky. You disagree?


I think you hit a nerve.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Tony khan President of AEW confirmed she asked for her release and was granted it. The most knowledge Known of the situation is it's depression and Mental health issues and some sort of injury (Meltzer statement) 
She's Officially Retired from Wrestling


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

At least she makes history as their first released wrestler.
I'd like to know who was the first released wrestler of WWE back in 1963.:lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sucks to hear, liked her and thought she had potential. 1 thing here is this going to go a long way methinks towards wrestlers picking AEW over WWE in future bidding wars.

*WWE wrestler asks for release
*WWE tells wrestler to go fuck themselves and tacks on 8 months for time missed

*AEW wrestler asks for release
*AEW grants it and wishes them well in their future endeavors


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Heard that she had some mental health problems and/or a spinal injury that made her leave AEW and pro wrestling. Sucks to hear. I hope she can recover as strong as possible and whatever she does afterward brings her happiness. I know AEW had some big plans for her so it has to hurt her that she won't be able to realize her dream.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WINNING said:


> Heard that she had some mental health problems and/or a spinal injury that made her leave AEW and pro wrestling. Sucks to hear. I hope she can recover as strong as possible and whatever she does afterward brings her happiness. I know AEW had some big plans for her so it has to hurt her that she won't be able to realize her dream.


I definitely didn't think when I first read it, that she quit cause of a wrestling thing. No way was she getting a better spot in WWE or any other company. AEW definitely had a great underdog story with her as women's champ. I hope she leads a happy life and is healthy. If she wants back into wrestling in a backstage job that AEW will give her a job there.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You said trash, like they can't wrestle. I said Shida is a better wrestler than Becky. You disagree?


I disagree, Becky is at a better wrestler at a higher level. AEW has some talent but it not in the women's division.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

As an overall talent, sure Becky is better than Shida but this year alone, except the Asuka match at the Rumble, Becky's in ring work has been from ok or mediocre and sometimes hard to watch. Shida, in that instance, has been a better in ring worker than Becky this year for sure.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WINNING said:


> As an overall talent, sure Becky is better than Shida but this year alone, except the Asuka match at the Rumble, Becky's in ring work has been from ok or mediocre and sometimes hard to watch. Shida, in that instance, has been a better in ring worker than Becky this year for sure.


I think in terms of in ring work, Shida is head and above Becky. Becky's in ring work has always been her achilles heel. As a character and personality it's Becky. I think Shida could be AEW's version of Asuka, didn't think it was smart having her lose in her first singles match. Rather have had her win the Royale and have Nyla Rose beat Riho. Then have Shida beat Nyla for the title. But I can see cause she wasn't around for two following PPV's after DON and Riho has a bit of fan following, i can understand why they went the way they did.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Becky Lynch and Hikaru Shida have walked far too different paths of careers to really be compared like some are trying to do here. I don't even see how it's even a fair comparison.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

looper007 said:


> I think in terms of in ring work, Shida is head and above Becky. Becky's in ring work has always been her achilles heel. As a character and personality it's Becky. I think Shida could be AEW's version of Asuka, didn't think it was smart having her lose in her first singles match. Rather have had her win the Royale and have Nyla Rose beat Riho. Then have Shida beat Nyla for the title. But I can see cause she wasn't around for two following PPV's after DON and Riho has a bit of fan following, i can understand why they went the way they did.


More than likely, Nyla destroys Riho to become the inaugural Women's World champion. Nyla would destroy her post-match and Hikaru would come in for the save and challenge Nyla for the title at Full Gear.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

hopefully all works out for her especially if that injury rumor is true


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alexander_G said:


> Becky Lynch and Hikaru Shida have walked far too different paths of careers to really be compared like some are trying to do here. I don't even see how it's even a fair comparison.


We are comparing the in-ring work.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> We are comparing the in-ring work.


Well in that case, it is basically coming down to comparing WWE ring work with the ring work of a well-traveled joshi. Which still is a rather subjective grey area depending on how one thinks in-ring work should generally look like.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172243199617830925
Hope BellToBelles get an interview with her. Is she injured or is it a MH problem.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172243199617830925
> Hope BellToBelles get an interview with her. Is she injured or is it a MH problem.


I would love an update. It's a real shame, she seemed like she would be really fun to watch. I have no interest in No-titsburgh Baker.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised if it's a NXT problem. She is the Woman's Champ of Booker T's organization and I feel like he would steer her that way over a rival promotion to WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it's a NXT problem. She is the Woman's Champ of Booker T's organization and I feel like he would steer her that way over a rival promotion to WWE.


Look if that were the case I'd be super happy because that would mean a lot of the rumors we've heard have been false.

But she looked like she was going to be given a good spot right out of the gate for AEW. So I don't really see that as the reason she left.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

All the best!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Gonna just take a shot in the dark here...

...could be a #MeToo issue. Not saying it's the case but the secrecy and particular language from those trying to cover the story lead me to believe that is the case.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

If she decides she wants to share what’s going on, great. If not, it’s nobody else’s business. It’s her life. Whatever is going on, I wish her the best.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey, more room for Mercedes Martinez.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> If she decides she wants to share what’s going on, great. If not, it’s nobody else’s business. It’s her life. Whatever is going on, I wish her the best.


Well that depends on what it is.

If she’s not talking out of fear because of something nefarious — sexual assault, #metoo, bullying, etc. — then it is other peoples’ business and needs to be exposed, because others could be subject to the same thing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Saintpat said:


> Well that depends on what it is.
> 
> If she’s not talking out of fear because of something nefarious — sexual assault, #metoo, bullying, etc. — then it is other peoples’ business and needs to be exposed, because others could be subject to the same thing.


Yeah, but when _she’s_ ready. If it is something like that, it’s still a very personal issue and difficult for a lot of people to go public with, especially if it’s very recent. Yes, it would be good so others can possibly be spared from it, and good for her if she has the strength and support to do it, but at the same time she doesn’t owe anybody anything. Whatever it is, she has to deal with it in her own way and in her own time.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like Kylie’s back

https://www.twitter.com/FreelanceWres/status/1175463838914895874


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Looks like Kylie’s back
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/FreelanceWres/status/1175463838914895874


The guy she's wrestling is her boyfriend too. Seems like the guy he was supposed to wrestle dropped out and Kylie jumped in on the last minute.

I think this won't help with the fires been stoked on what happened with Kylie and AEW. It's great to see that it's not a career ruining injury and she can still wrestle.

I don't think it's anything sinister why she left AEW, she's still promoting them on her Twitter and stuff. She was clearly lined up to be one of the big breakout stars for AEW. I think it's a case of someone who probably isn't comfortable been in the limelight she was about to be given. And for the time being whats to step back from that limelight. 

I think the silence and not knowing is probably making fan's come out with theories. Some throwing out something awful happened between both parties, Injuries or something else. I think if Kylie came out and said that her and AEW are on good terms and split was amicable and doesn't say anything else, I think it would end any of this talk of AEW doing her bad.

Unless she rocks up to NXT or is on the next MYC then that will definitely make things interesting.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

looper007 said:


> The guy she's wrestling is her boyfriend too. Seems like the guy he was supposed to wrestle dropped out and Kylie jumped in on the last minute.
> 
> I think this won't help with the fires been stoked on what happened with Kylie and AEW. It's great to see that it's not a career ruining injury and she can still wrestle.
> 
> ...


I am going to lay my chips down on the 'people on social media harassing and accusing her of being a ripoff Bailey.'


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I am going to lay my chips down on the 'people on social media harassing and accusing her of being a ripoff Bailey.'


Someone did suggest that she was upset with what Cody said before DON.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Someone did suggest that she was upset with what Cody said before DON.


What did he say?


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Saintpat said:


> What did he say?


Cody said "Somebody was sent to Chicago to interview Kylie and, man, what a ball of emotion. That’s what we want. It’s someone passionate, and it’s not like wacky inflatable tube men pretending to be nice, she’s actually…”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131810628597948418


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Buster Cannon said:


> Cody said "Somebody was sent to Chicago to interview Kylie and, man, what a ball of emotion. That’s what we want. It’s someone passionate, and it’s not like wacky inflatable tube men pretending to be nice, she’s actually…”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131810628597948418


That’s quite dickish, immature (I expect that from the Bucks) and unprofessional coming from an EVP.

They really need to get over WWE and concentrate on talking about what’s good about their product and quit looking to sneak in jabs every time they open their mouths.

I say this as someone who is a huge Cody fan. Disappointing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It isn't like WWE takes cheap shots at the competitor.....


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

How can she be upset about that ?

If this upset her then she have a problem.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

She'll be in NXT within three months.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

So now she's back in AEW? I am so confused lol.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Is she?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

ellthom said:


> So now she's back in AEW? I am so confused lol.


No. She just had one match against her boyfriend for a company she's loyal too. She may not wrestle again. But if she does, it'll probably be with Beyond or Rise.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> She'll be in NXT within three months.


Taking a step away from a top spot in AEW, to been another body in NXT which she will be imo. She's talented and all but she would need a total character overhaul to at least stand a chance there. I be shocked if that happens. I'm going 0.5 % on that one. Still standing by that she wasn't comfortable in that big a spotlight and just wants to wrestle for small indies.


----------

